# [RISOLTO] Portatile che "fischia"

## skypjack

Scusate, le ho tentate tutte, ma non so proprio da dove partire.

In pratica, quando il mio portatile lo uso a batteria (quindi senza AC) sento un fischio di fondo che, come da titolo, attribuirei all'HD (ma non sono poi così convinto, è solo un'ipotesi).

Qualcuno saprebbe darmi indicazioni in merito, idee su come muovermi, suggerimenti?

Grazie...Last edited by skypjack on Sun Jan 28, 2007 8:20 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mrfree

Difficile dire così, senza sentire, da dove potrebbe provenire... pensi all'HDD perché hai già sentito qualcosa di simile? Potrebbe essere la ventola del processore? Si verifica sempre oppure ad esempio solo dopo un po' di tempo dall'accensione, quando la cpu è utilizzata, quanto è in idle...

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## skypjack

Mah...

In realtà ho notato che, seppur molto lieve e di minore intensità il "fischio" è presente anche quando sono in AC. Sul tempo di vita dell'HD spero ti sbagli, il portatile l'ho preso a Luglio e mi stupirei se già stentasse. Piuttosto, ho dimenticato di dire che l'HD è un 7200rpm e non un normale 5400rpm, inoltre è un sata e non scsi.

Sul fatto che provenga dall'HD, in realtà, poi, ho del tutto tirato a caso!

Potrebbe benissimo essere la ventola del processore, anche se escluderei il microfono perchè non lo ricollego al motivo per cui a batteria dovrebbe essere più insistente che in AC, mentre gli altri magari sono possibili (perchè? Boh... A intuito).

Per questo chiedevo se qualcuno ha idee o proposte per trovare quantomeno il colpevole, non vorrei chiamare il produttore e dire solo: "il mio pc fischia, ve lo mando in assistenza?", così mi prendono per il culo!!

La batteria, pure, la taglierei fuori. La Dell ha richiamato le batterie "pericolose" e la mia non rientrava fra queste.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## skypjack

Ok, domani ho un esame, ma appena passato farò tutte le prove che mi hai consigliato e ti faccio sapere.

Grazie per l'aiuto, intanto.

Per l'HD, ti chiedo una cosa: posso toccarmi le p***e nel frattempo?  :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ok, domani ho un esame, ma appena passato farò tutte le prove che mi hai consigliato e ti faccio sapere.
> 
> Grazie per l'aiuto, intanto.
> 
> Per l'HD, ti chiedo una cosa: posso toccarmi le p***e nel frattempo? 

 

Se l'esame è orale non ci fai una bella figura.   :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Orale, effettivamente...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Anche a me un tempo era capitata una cosa simile... pare fossero dei condensatori (o capacità parassite) che entravano in risonanza con qualcosa ed emettevano la vibrazione che noti anche te.

Avevo scoperto che disabilitando l'acpi il fischio spariva, forse perché i circuiti coinvolti erano legati all'acpi??   :Shocked: 

Boh in sostanza sounasega, pare genericamente qualcosa di elettrostatico che  genera la vibrazione ma vattelappesca cosa... devo dire però che anche questa spiegazione mi convince davvero poco.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## skypjack

Ciao.

Ho dato oggi l'esame, il tempo di riprendermi e domani faccio tutte le prove.

Ad ogni modo escluderei l'HD perchè se fosse quello non dovrebbe interferire molto la presenza / assenza della corrente, ma dovrebbe dare segni di squilibrio sempre. O no?

Comunque il portatile lo uso per l'università (leggi: anche tesi) quindi non spaventarmi!!

Ad ogni modo, la cosa più plausibile idrei che è la ventola. La mia ragazza ha lo stesso portatile (modello) e se avvicino l'orecchio sento un brusio di fondo simile al mio quando sono in AC, un pò più attutito. Devo vedere se cambia col carico di lavoro, ma direi che è plausibile, quanto meno. Magari la mia ventola è più lente (se ciò è possibile) e un briciolo di corrente in meno la rende più instabile.

Qualcuno quota questa ipotesi?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Comunque il portatile lo uso per l'università (leggi: anche tesi) quindi non spaventarmi!!

 

Hei conosci Murphy?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Lo sai che la probabilità che il portatile si rompa a ridosso della tesi è l'esponenziale dell'intervallo di tempo tra i backup che esegui?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ti consiglio di fare backup del tuo materiale di tesi CONTINUAMENTE altrimenti, e c'è ormai una statistica certa sul fenomeno, il portatile si romperà quasi certamente...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pare che se fai i backup giornalmente il pc abbia invece pochissime probabilità di morire... a meno che non ci debba fare anche la presentazione della tesi    :Wink:   ma questo è un altro paio di maniche   :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *skypjack wrote:*   Comunque il portatile lo uso per l'università (leggi: anche tesi) quindi non spaventarmi!! 
> 
> Hei conosci Murphy? 
> 
> Lo sai che la probabilità che il portatile si rompa a ridosso della tesi è l'esponenziale dell'intervallo di tempo tra i backup che esegui? 
> ...

 

E NON è uno scherzo!

Meglio spaventato che fregato  :Exclamation: 

----------

## mambro

è un HP? perchè pare sia un problema noto.. http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=1349306

----------

## skypjack

E' un Dell inspiron 640m.

Stamani ho avuto da fare, nel pomeriggio sperimento e vi faccio sapere.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

[EDIT]: Chi è che diceva "è l'HD in fin di vita"? Lo voglio qua, in ginocchio, a chiedere scusa per la sfiga portata!! Ho lanciato la diagnostica, testato l'HD e... Morto!! Risulta in fin di vita... Domani me lo cambiano, ma il mio progetto pro-tesi di qualche migliaio di righe di codice.. Spero solo di poterlo recuperare...   :Sad: 

----------

## mrfree

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Domani me lo cambiano, ma il mio progetto pro-tesi di qualche migliaio di righe di codice.. Spero solo di poterlo recuperare...  

 

Non per infierire ma te lo hanno detto in tutti i modi possibili anche citando l'illuminato ed illuminante murphy, non mi dire che non ti se fatto un backup del progetto su una sporca usb-key!?!?!!?!?   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Chi è che diceva "è l'HD in fin di vita"? Lo voglio qua, in ginocchio, a chiedere scusa per la sfiga portata!! Ho lanciato la diagnostica, testato l'HD e... Morto!! Risulta in fin di vita... Domani me lo cambiano, ma il mio progetto pro-tesi di qualche migliaio di righe di codice.. Spero solo di poterlo recuperare...  

 

Non è sfiga attaccata da qualcuno... sei te che hai operato perché avvenisse!

Ti ho detto che è una CERTEZZA che un pc non backuppato regolarmente muoia quando fa più danno...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## skypjack

Backup fatto, tranquilli, appena in tempo.

L'HD lo cambiano, speriamo di risolvere.

Grazie di tutto.

----------

## skypjack

Riapro il thread e tolgo il tag risolto in quanto il problema non è risolto per niente!!

In pratica, ho avuto il cambio dell'HD, l'ho montato e... Sorpresa: il fischio è sempre là!!

Proposta: la ventola della CPU! Analisi di eventuali rischi / danni / problemi?

Grazie.

Ps: su hardware upgrade indicano come causa il processore Duo che a 2Ghz va in idle. Ma non ho capito perchè...

----------

## skypjack

Scrivo questo ultimo post per chi avrà, come me, lo stesso problema.

Dopo aver cambiato (inutilmente, forse) l'hd e aver installato di nuovo da zero l'amata Gentoo, ho scoperto che il famoso fischio di cui sopra è comune a molti portatili Dell e viene scatenato dal modulo thermal di acpi che, ignoro al momento il motivo ma sto cercando di capirlo, non è molto contento quando la cpu va in idle e manifesta il suo dissenso "fischiando", appunto.

Il tutto è risolvibile passando come parametro al boot per il kernel quanto segue:

```
idle=halt
```

Al momento, sembra risolvere il problema (anche se non so a che prezzo, dato che alla cpu viene inibita la possibilità di andare in idle) e il fastidioso rumore è veramente sparito.

Incrocio le dita... Auguratemi buona fortuna!!

----------

## mrfree

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Si verifica sempre oppure ad esempio solo dopo un po' di tempo dall'accensione, quando la cpu è utilizzata, quanto è in idle...

  Ti avevo chiesto questo inizialmente proprio per escludere il problema da te descritto nell'ultimo post (ho anche io un Dell e anche io lo stesso problema)  :Smile: 

Ti sconsiglio di utilizzare idle=halt (consuma di più) ma utilizza qualcosa tipo 

```
processor.max_cstate=2
```

Qui puoi trovare tutte le info del caso

PS: più che alla parte thermal pare sia riconducibile a quella processor dell'implementazione ACPI

----------

## skypjack

Ho un 640m, mi consigliano C1 massimo.

Te che modello hai?

Ps: dove dovrei mettere quella riga, scusa?

[EDIT]: Ho optato per la soluzione dello script in init.d... Speriamo bene, adesso...

----------

## mrfree

Attualmente uso un Latitude D510 fino a C2 non "fischia"

Basta inserire processor.max_cstate=2 nel cmdline (nelle opzioni del kernel per intenderci dove mettevi idle=halt)

----------

## skypjack

Si, scusa, ieri ero un pò "scantato". Ovviamente, devo appenderlo al kernel.

Ad ogni modo, ho risolto per altre vie. In realtà uso il modulo built-in per processor e thermal, ergo basta passare max_cstate all'avvio, credo, senza il prefisso processor, anche se non l'ho provato perchè, appunto, ho adottato un'altra via.

Ho ripiegato su un modulo, come suggerito nella pagina indicata, all'avvio (in init.d) che setti via proc il cstate massimo (che poi è la stessa cosa, solo fatta un momento dopo, equivalente a passare il parametro al kernel), così tramite un file in conf.d posso settare più facilmente e velocemente il cstate desiderato. Anche a me, come a te, non fischia per il cstate 1 e 2, mentre il 3 e 4 fischiano e di brutto (speravo nel tre, me niente, purtroppo). Unica pecca della mia soluzione è che all'avvio e alla chiusura ci sono alcuni istanti in cui appare a volte il fischio, prima che sia settato il massimo cstate e dopo che è stato reimpostato il default(4), ma poco male. Se hai controindicazioni che possano convincermi a lasciare la mia soluzione e passare alla tua, sono lieto di acoltarti, altrimenti mi piace e soddisfa e lascio così com'è.

Posso solo dire che consigliavano come soluzione alternativa di diminuire la frequenza da 1000 a 100 e ricompilare il kernel, non so se hai provato, soprattutto per i dual core, in quanto, pur aumentando la latenza (per ovvi motivi), si riesce a sopperire (poi, il kernel 2.4 usava 100, il 2.6 usa 1000 ma è "safe" tornare a 100 sembra, anche intuitivamente) e sembra che anche in questo modo il fischio se ne vada. Che ne dici? Se hai notizie in merito, ti prego fammi sapere. Potrebbe forse funzionare anche scalando a 250, pure consigliata per sistemi multiprocessore... Mah!!

Grazie dell'aiuto in ogni caso.

----------

## mrfree

Non credo ci siano vere e proprie controindicazioni se non quella che dicevi del fischio durante l'arresto.

No personalmente non ho provato a utilizzare i 100Hz (o 250Hz), limitare il cstate mi sta bene dovrebbe consumare un po' di più, ma nel mio caso tra questo e sacrificare la bassa latenza ho preferito consumare di più  :Smile: 

----------

## skypjack

ti capisco... latenza vs consumo...

mi sono ricominciati i corsi e di tempo a disposizione non ne ho molto, ma se trovo un attimo provo e ti faccio sapere quanto perde a minor frequenza...

non penso sia molto, soprattutto un dual core, e forse compete con consumo maggiore come alternativa, ma potrebbe anche non risolvere.

ad ogni modo, confermi i due cstate di utilizzo (1/2) e i due inibiti (3/4), vero?

un'ultima cosa, che non sono riuscito a capire: questo fischio sembra essere "dannoso" sul lungo periodo, qualunque ne sia la causa, o l'unico danno che fa si riconduce al fastidio che porta?

ciao e grazie ancora...

----------

## mrfree

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> ad ogni modo, confermi i due cstate di utilizzo (1/2) e i due inibiti (3/4), vero?

 Si

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> un'ultima cosa, che non sono riuscito a capire: questo fischio sembra essere "dannoso" sul lungo periodo, qualunque ne sia la causa, o l'unico danno che fa si riconduce al fastidio che porta?

 Non ne ho la certezza, ma non credo ci siano comunque danni a lungo termine... al notebook intendo... sull'utilizzatore ce ne sono eccome   :Smile: 

----------

